# Thinking Next Week....



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

If this weather holds I gotta get my garden planted. The matters need to be growing. I sure hope we get a month of spring with rain before it goes to a 100. It seems Larks weather is pretty close to mine. So, Lark what ya think?


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I lost my pepper and tomato plants in that last 2 day freeze in Katy.
Just re-bought my plants on Sunday.
Don't have them in the ground yet.
Weather says 37 tomorrow for a low.
Going to wait a couple of days.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm just not sure...but probably will put out tomatoes next week. Need to get them in the ground....but it probably means having to cover them a few times. I'm still reeling from that 26 deg. shocker.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> I'm just not sure...but probably will put out tomatoes next week. Need to get them in the ground....but it probably means having to cover them a few times. I'm still reeling from that 26 deg. shocker.


Yea, thats my thoughts.Guess you never know.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll be planting this weekend.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Going to plant Friday, I've got protection for my tomatoes down to 20 or so. I think I'm good but way late.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> I'm just not sure...but probably will put out tomatoes next week. Need to get them in the ground....but it probably means having to cover them a few times. I'm still reeling from that 26 deg. shocker.


Did your papas come back. Mine haven't come up yet. I planted late.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> Did your papas come back. Mine haven't come up yet. I planted late.


 Yep, froze back twice...and green shoots are showing again now. I expect reduced production with all that energy they are putting into the plant. Could be a thin year for them.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i've 90 tomatoe and pepper plats that i set out from seed 3wks ago, i havethem on a covered cart and have been rolling them out in the sun(when we have it) and keeping a light on them tomatoes are about 4In and peppers abou 3 in, going to give them about another week befor i put them in the ground. have covered cages for tomatoes and use row cover on yhe peppers.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

trout250 said:


> .... have covered cages for tomatoes and use row cover on yhe peppers.


 Trout250: do you happen to have a picture of the row cover? Curious and always looking for ideas. Thanks.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm going to plant tomatoes and jalapenos Friday here in League City.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, I gotta get the plants. But nexts week I'm planting. I hope it ain't like last year. The freeze in April. Will see.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Planted 30 celebraties on March 10. 
Hope to plant rest of the garden this weekend


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Light freeze here this morning. Totally unpredicted. 

The weather just won't allow the soils to get warm enough for planting yet....but hopefully soon.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, another chilly morning indeed. Those mater plants don't do well with a morning like this. Plus, those winds yesterday are hard on them. Its gonna be a tough call but its like rolling the dice & the odds are against us. Still, shooting on next week.


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

I planted a bunch of tomatoes in Miracle grow soil in cheap 1 gallon containers. They've been in the garden or in the shed under grow lights when it gets cold. I have a bad feeling we are in for another freeze.....


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Not going to try planting anything until April 1st,and will still be worried about another freeze.Maybe today I'll go buy some plants before they're picked over,and put-em in the greenhouse.About 1/2 my onions didn't make it and lost all the cabbage.I guess cold hardy isn't 13 degrees.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Although I'm tempted, I will continue to hold off... I'd rather have a possible smaller harvest than none at all or incur doubling my expenses & efforts.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Holding off for 1 more week. I'll be planting next weekend come heck or high water.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Calling for 36 tonight. Hoping that will be as cold as it gets till next winter. Fingers & toes crossed. Probably, get plants manana & plant the next day. Plant around 30 maters, 4 bells, 4 bananas, 5 japs from plants & the rest seeds.
Noticed that some of my papas popped up. I planted papas late.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The predictions have been consistently high by about 3 degs for the lows on the last three fronts. I'm betting on a frost tonight and possibly a light freeze, even though they are saying 36 deg here. If the clouds break, it will be a frost for sure. 

The soil temps are just too low, regardless, for plants to grow much here. Watch and wait.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> The predictions have been consistently high by about 3 degs for the lows on the last three fronts. I'm betting on a frost tonight and possibly a light freeze, even though they are saying 36 deg here. If the clouds break, it will be a frost for sure.
> 
> The soil temps are just too low, regardless, for plants to grow much here. Watch and wait.


Your probably right.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I hope the hot weather coming this summer lingers like the cold weather has in leaving .


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Nah, that would only mess up the planting of the fall gardens for many of us...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, I haven't planted yet its still cold here.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I put out about 1/2 my tomatoes and thinking of planting corn this afternoon. I'm holding off everything else. I've had seedling corn survive a light freeze in the past so I think it will be ok...and the tomatoes, well I'll just re-plant 'em if I loose them.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> I put out about 1/2 my tomatoes and thinking of planting corn this afternoon. I'm holding off everything else. I've had seedling corn survive a light freeze in the past so I think it will be ok...and the tomatoes, well I'll just re-plant 'em if I loose them.


I took your advice but I am gonna try & do some planting manana.This winter just won't stop.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I planted a second time on maters and peppers last week.
About $30 worth of plants and seeds.
If I have to replant, Ill just replant a third time.
I just can't stand it when we have this warm weather and my plants are not in the ground.
Everything doing great so far on the second planting.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Mikeyhunts said:


> ....
> If I have to replant, Ill just replant a third time.
> I just can't stand it when we have this warm weather and my plants are not in the ground.
> ...


 Now that's what I'm talking about!! That's the spirit.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm planting and transplanting tomorrow.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Put our stuff in the ground today.....we'll see


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

I am fairly new to gardening as this is my second spring season. I have a question and it is not meant as a smart a question...why the rush?

I built my new garden last year and based on pictures I took, I planted most everything around April 15 last spring. I did corn, tomatoes, zucchini, cucs, watermelon, beans, etc. I had FANTASTIC harvests on everything. We had more tomatoes than we could give away and started tossing them to the deer. I am in the Hill Country.

Please educate me here!


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

All of us folks closer to the coast get a little head start on y'all up there in the Hill Country. A bunch of us also gamble on an early start. I lost my first bunch of tomato plants for the first time in 10 years to a freeze this year the first week of March.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Mesquite,April 15 is a very good time for us cats north of I10.I'm about 150 miles further north than you,and the middle of April is game on for me.I usually plant okra about now just to get to plant something.It won't come up until the ground is warm enough.Never in 40 some-odd years have I had okra freeze from a late frost.It wears me out reading all the gardening post in Jan. and Feb.,and I'm still 2 months away from planting anything.I thought I was a little late planting cabbage this year,and still it got killed during the 13 degree freeze 2 weeks ago.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Some plants, especially tomatoes, don't do well in hot summer heat so they should be planted in early spring so they have time to grow and produce.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

^^^this^^^


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I give up. Gonna be cold again. Got the plants but gonna wait till it warms up again to plant. Then I'm sure we will get another blow. Hey, Lark if you see this. I got my first Bob White egg yesterday.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> ... Hey, Lark if you see this. I got my first Bob White egg yesterday.


 Soon to be the next resident on Meadowlark Ranch:bounce:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Soon to be the next resident on Meadowlark Ranch:bounce:


You mean Bob Whites & Meadowlark Ranch.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

MesquiteMan said:


> I am fairly new to gardening as this is my second spring season. I have a question and it is not meant as a smart a question...why the rush?
> 
> I built my new garden last year and based on pictures I took, I planted most everything around April 15 last spring. I did corn, tomatoes, zucchini, cucs, watermelon, beans, etc. I had FANTASTIC harvests on everything. We had more tomatoes than we could give away and started tossing them to the deer. I am in the Hill Country.
> 
> Please educate me here!


You are correct..People rush it to get produce early..to save water..less bug problem..and be out of garden before it gets TOO HOT....and just plain Anxious after inside winter...And not talking about what you planted but some things Lettuce/cabbage /broc/greens/etc like the cooler


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I planted most of my seeds yesterday. Purple hull peas, yellow squash, cucumbers and okra. Also yellow and red onion sets. I will plant the rest this next week. Two varieties of tomatos, japs, yellow peppers, bell peppers, egg plant and zucchini.

I think CVA has it right. For me it is more about just getting started more so than any huge "production advantage". My garden is way more for personal enjoyment than production. I love to watch it grow. Plus my granddaughter can help pick this year which will be really cool.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I planted my plants today. Planted 18 champion maters, 6 beefsteaks, 2 juliets, & 1 big cherry. 6 mucho nachos , 4 big berthas, & 3 colored bells. Forgot to get my banana peppers. 
I'll use seeds for the rest.


----------

